# why do the older eclipse amp get no love?



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

i have had several older eclipse amps with the aluminum heat sink and they were all very good amps for the money. why no love on here and other forums?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

There is much love for them. Only a few forum members here are aware of the true underrated value.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

robert_wrath said:


> There is much love for them. Only a few forum members here are aware of the true underrated value.


maybe thats it. i just see what they go for now and it makes me think that i missed something like after 10 years they catch on fire!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Which one(s) do you own?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

robert_wrath said:


> Which one(s) do you own?


I have had several, most recent the ea3532 that is a 5/4 channel. All of the ones I have used were in the aluminum days. I will be selling it soon because I found someone on here that sent me a nice clarion with the power guard feature


----------

